# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  2o Twinlab Energy Club Challenge (12.11.2011-Καλαμάτα)

## NASSER

Στη Καλαμάτα και φέτος θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πανπελοποννησιακή Grand Prix για το 2011.
Guest Posers απο ότο γνωρίζω θα είναι η Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση.Από οτι καταλαβαινω αποτελει συνεχεια του περσινου 1st Twinlab Energy Club Challenge  με διοργανωτη την εταιρία Twinlab;

----------


## NASSER

> Nασσερ ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση.Από οτι καταλαβαινω αποτελει συνεχεια του περσινου 1st Twinlab Energy Club Challenge  με διοργανωτη την εταιρία Twinlab;


Η εταιρεία Twinlab είναι ο μεγάλος χορηγός του αγώνα, όπως και το 2010. Οι διοργανωτές ήταν ικανοποιημένη απο την προσέλευση αθλητων και θεατών και με χαρά διοργανώνουν ξανα το Grand Prix. To ευχάριστω για τους αθλητές είναι πως πραγματοποιείται χρονικά σε καλή ημερομηνία.
Προσωπικά θα προσπαθήσω να παρευρεθώ στη Καλαμάτα.

----------


## barbell

Παιδια περυσι ο αγωνας ηταν πολυ επιτυχημενος και ελπιζω το ιδιο και φετος.Οι συμμετοχες παντως απο Καλαματα θα ειναι τουλαχιστον 8 ατομα απ'οτι γνωριζω εως τωρα,oσοι εχουν σκοπο να διαγωνιστουν ας ποσταρουν εδω και κατηγορια(με ενδιαφερει να συγκεντρωθουν ατομα για κατηγορια bodyfitness)

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## NASSER

Κατόπιν ενημέρωσης Guest Poser θα είναι και ο Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, ενώ σημαντικό είναι πως την κριτική επιτροπή θα την απαρτίζουν αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι του χώρου του αθλήματος.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευχόμαστε να έχει την ίδια και μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία απο πέρυσι και μόνο που θα ποζάρει ο μιχάλης δίνει μια ξεχωριστη νότα στην διοργάνωση  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχια σε διοργανωτες και συμμετεχοντες.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο για τη διοργανωση και καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή επιτυχία αύριο σε διοργανωτές και αθλητές!!! Όποιος μπορεί, θα ήταν ευχάριστο να παρευρεθεί!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## barbell

Φυσικα και θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει,η Καλαματα αγαπαει το αθλημα...

----------


## PMalamas

Θα ειμαι εκει, οποιος ερθει απο το φορουμ και θελει ας επικοινωνισει μαζι μου να συναντηθουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια όσοι παρευρεθουν ας μας φροντίσουν με καμια φωτογραφία του αγωνα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Παιδια όσοι παρευρεθουν ας μας φροντίσουν με καμια φωτογραφία του αγωνα



Θα το ""φροντίσω""  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Θα το ""φροντίσω""


Εσύ για όλα φροντίζεις  :02. Love: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα το ""φροντίσω""


Aυτα κανεις και μας κακομαθαινεις :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Aυτα κανεις και μας κακομαθαινεις



Γιαυτό τα κάνω μωράκι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: μου αρέσουν τα κακομαθημένα!!!!!!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Εσύ για όλα φροντίζεις 
> 
> ΜΒ


Σας εχω αδυναμία  :02. Love:  κύριε Βossaki  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γιαυτό τα κάνω μωράκι μου αρέσουν τα κακομαθημένα!!!!!!!


 :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> 


Aχχχ αυτά μου κάνεις ... κ εκτος απο το φωτογραφικό υλικό θα σου φέρω κ σοκολατάκια καρδούλες απο την Καλαμάτα!!!!

----------


## PMalamas

Αυτη ειναι η κατηγορια Fitness με τον Ηλια Λαμπρινεα, διστυχως οι υπολοιποι διαγωνιζομενοι στην κατηγορια του δεν κατεβηκαν στον αγωνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Γιαννης Αλιμπέρτης,της χαμηλής κατηγορίας bb !!



*Συντομα φωτογραφιες....

----------


## barbell

O Ηλιας ειναι φιλος μου και τον συγχαιρω για το αποτελεσμα,κυριως γιατι ξερω πολυ καλα(αφου ειμαι διπλα του)οτι βασιζεται αποκλειστικα στην σκληρη προπονηση και στην καλη διατροφη ενω τα 3τελευταια χρονια δεν εχει ξεπερασει ποτε το 9% σε σωματικο λιπος...Ο Πολυκανδριτης φοβερος απλα απαιχτος οπως και το παιδι στους ψηλους.Η απογοητευση μου ηταν για τα μεγαλα ονοματα της Καλαματας οπου σχεδον κανεις δεν πετυχε αγωνιστικη φορμα,πηραν τον αγωνα πολυ αψηφιστα..Απο κει και περα μεγαλη αδικια στα junior ενω το mrΜεσσηνια το κερδισε ο Βεργης λογω ονοματος καθως ο Γκουζος ηταν σε πολυ καλυτερη φορμα(ισως και μοναδικος Καλαματιανος φορμαρισμενος)

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανωντας μια σύνοψη του αγωνα από τους παρευρισκόμενους στο 2o Twinlab Energy Club Challenge που με ενημερωσαν,επρόκειτο για ένα πολυ καλα διοργανωμενο grand prix το οποίο ειναι η 2η χρονια που διοργανωνεται (σε συνέχεια του 1oυ Twinlab Energy Club Challenge που πραγματοποιήθηκε  περυσι,το 2010) από τον *Τριπίλα Γιώργο*,Ιδιοκτήτη καταστηματων Energy Club στην Καλαμάτα καθώς και τον* Νίκο Παγώνη*,αντιπρόσωπο της εταιρίας συμπληρωματων Twinlab.

Πολλοί ήταν οι επίσημοι προσκλεκλημένοι στο event,παλαιοι αλλα και νεοι πρωταθλητες,οι οποιοι τίμησαν με την παρουσία του το grand prix.

Tην κριτική επιτροπή αποτελουσαν :

Μπουρνάζος Σπύρος - Κεφαλιανος Μιχαλης - Κατσένης Βασίλης - Πλαγιανός Δημητρής - Κασκάνη Κωνσταντίνα- Περδικεας Γιωργος - Γιαννης Αναγνωστου - Μηνίδης Τάσος


*Guest Poser o Mιχάλης Κεφαλιανος !!
*


*


**Τα αποτελέσματα του αγωνα (αναφερονται οι 3αδες)
**

JUNIOR
*
  1ος  ΣΤΑΜΑΤΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
   2ος ΣΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
   3ος ΣΚΟΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
*
FITNESS: 

*1ος   ΛΑΜΠΡΙΝΕΑΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ (ΑΝΕΥ ΣΥΝΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΥ)            

*BODY FITNESS 
*
 1ος  ΓΙΑΝNΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΥΡΓΟ
2ος ΣΙΝΟΥΡΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ
3ος ΜΟΥΛΑΣ ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΡΓΟΣ

*MASTERS

*1ος  ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ
2ος ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ
3ος ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΑΚΗΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ

*BB Xαμηλή κατηγορία
*
  1ος  ΑΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΑΘΗΝΑ
  2ος ΓΚΟΥΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
  3ος ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΟΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ

*BB Μεσαία Κατηγορία
*
1ος  ΒΕΡΓΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
2ος   ΛΕΟΝΤΑΡΙΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ

*BB Ψηλή κατηγορία
*
1ος   ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
2ος   ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΠΟΑΘΗΝΑ
3ο    ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ



*ΜR ΜEΣΣΗΝΙΑ
*

1ος   ΒΕΡΓΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ

*
Γενικός Τίτλος*

*1ος   ΑΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ   ΓΛΥΚΑ ΝΕΡΑ
*2ος   ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
3ο    ΓΙΑΝΝΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΥΡΓΟ





Ας ξεκινησω λοιπόν  με καποιες φωτογραφίες του Γενικου Τίτλου όπου ενδιαφερουν αρκετους ώστε να παρουν οι αναγνώστες μια γευση από τους νικητες των κατηγοριων και το αγωνιστικό επίπεδο του grand prix  και σιγα σιγα θα ξετυλίξουμε την ροη του αγωνα ανα κατηγορίες 














Υ.γ. Να ευχαριστησουμε ως φόρουμ και εγω προσωπικα τους Σπύρο Μπουρναζο,Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη (μου τό είχε τάξει άλλωστε  :01. Wink:  ) & Βασω Γιαννιώτη για την λήψη των φωτογραφιων αλλά και την ταχύτατη αποστολή τους για να καλύψουμε άμεσα το ρεπορτάζ του αγωνα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## magic

καλησπερα παιδια και απο εμενα μιας και ειμαι απο την καλαματα ολα ηταν τελεια,επισης και ο κεφαλιανος τελειος και τεραστιος  :02. Shock: 
οπως και ο γενικος νικητης Αλιμπερτης τον ειδα απο κοντα ηταν φανταστικος!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Juniors
*
1ος  ΣΤΑΜΑΤΕΛΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ 
2ος ΣΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ 
3ος ΣΚΟΚΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 
*



Kατηγορία Fitness

*ΛΑΜΠΡΙΝΕΑΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ 


*

Κατηγορία BodyFitness


*1ος  ΓΙΑΝNΑΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 
2ος ΣΙΝΟΥΡΗΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ 
3ος ΜΟΥΛΑΣ ΜIΧΑΛΗΣ 
*














*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Masters* 

1ος  ΜΑΛΤΕΖΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ
2ος ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΤΡΑ
3ος ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΑΚΗΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΘΗΝΑ

(Aν και από ότι βλεπω απεικονίζεται και ο αθλητης Βεργης Παναγιωτης σε αυτες τις φωτο που δεν έπαιξε Masters,συμφωνα με τα αποτελεσματα διαγωνιστηκε στην μεσαια και στην Mr Μεσσηνία ,επιφυλάσσομαι)








*
BB Xαμηλή κατηγορία

*1ος  ΑΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 
2ος ΓΚΟΥΖΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ 
3ος ΜΑΣΤΡΟΚΟΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΣ


*

BB Μεσαία Κατηγορία
*
1ος  ΒΕΡΓΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΑΜΑΤΑ
2ος   ΛΕΟΝΤΑΡΙΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ



*


BB Ψηλή κατηγορία

*1ος   ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 
2ος   ΤΣΙΤΩΝΑΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ 
3ο    ΣΤΑΥΡΙΑΝΟΣ ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina



----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίο φωτορεπορτάζ. Ευχαριστούμε!  :03. Clap: 

Ο Αλιμπέρτης φαίνεται απο τις φωτογραφίες άξιος νικητής παρότι δεν ήταν στο 100%, έχει ακόμα περιθώρια βελτίωσης για τον αγώνα της WABBA στις 27/11.

Να κάνω μια ιδιίατερη αναφορά στον αθλητή και φίλο Χρήστο Μαλτέζο από την Πάτρα που μετά από 10 χρόνια απουσίας απο τις αγωνιστικές σκηνές επέστρεψε (είχε κερδίσει αν θυμάμαι καλά την κατηγορία -90 της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ στο κύπελλο του 2001).

Όσο για τη Κασκάνη, με μπλουζάκι playboy ταραξε τα νερά της κριτικής επιτροπής  :08. Turtle: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

More Photos by Konstantina  Kaskani  :01. Wink: 


Juniors







Fitness





Body Fitness

----------


## Polyneikos

> Να κάνω μια ιδιίατερη αναφορά στον αθλητή και φίλο Χρήστο Μαλτέζο από την Πάτρα που μετά από 10 χρόνια απουσίας απο τις αγωνιστικές σκηνές επέστρεψε (είχε κερδίσει αν θυμάμαι καλά την κατηγορία -90 της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ στο κύπελλο του 2001).
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


Masters

----------


## Polyneikos

ΒΒ Χαμηλή

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mεσαία κατηγορία bbing













*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ψηλή κατηγορία bbing

----------


## Polyneikos

Κεφαλιανός Μιχαλης !!

----------


## barbell

Οντως ο Αλιμπερτης(που απο βλακεια μου τον εγραψα Πολυκανδριτη..)ηταν αξιος νικητης.Πολυνικε ο Βεργης επαιξε πρωτα masters,βγηκε 4ος και για να παρει θεση ξαναπαιξε μεσαια που στην ουσια δεν ειχε ανταγωνισμο..Γενικα παντως οι Μεσσηνιοι επρεπε να δειξουν σεβασμο στον αγωνα που γινεται διπλα απο το σπιτι τους,δεν επιτρεται να ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη αγωνιστικη κατασταση αθλητες που ερχονται απο μακρια και πληροφορηθηκαν τον αγωνα πολυ αργοτερα...

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Οντως ο Αλιμπερτης(που απο βλακεια μου τον εγραψα Πολυκανδριτη..)ηταν αξιος νικητης.Πολυνικε ο Βεργης επαιξε πρωτα masters,βγηκε 4ος και για να παρει θεση ξαναπαιξε μεσαια που στην ουσια δεν ειχε ανταγωνισμο..Γενικα παντως οι Μεσσηνιοι επρεπε να δειξουν σεβασμο στον αγωνα που γινεται διπλα απο το σπιτι τους,δεν επιτρεται να ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη αγωνιστικη κατασταση αθλητες που ερχονται απο μακρια και πληροφορηθηκαν τον αγωνα πολυ αργοτερα...



O Βεργης είναι ενας πολύ καλός αθλητής κ καλά εκανε (αφου επιτρέπεται) κ δοκίμασε τον εαυτο του κ σε αλλες κατηγορίες!!Οι Μεσσήνιοι εδειξαν ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ κ ηταν πάρα πολύ φιλόξενοι κ αν κάποιοι δεν ηταν στην καλύτερη της φόρμα ..... επαιξαν κ πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι κ πέρα απο αυτό δεν γίνεται πάντα να πιάνουν ολοι οι αθλητές το 100%!!

----------


## barbell

> O Βεργης είναι ενας πολύ καλός αθλητής κ καλά εκανε (αφου επιτρέπεται) κ δοκίμασε τον εαυτο του κ σε αλλες κατηγορίες!!Οι Μεσσήνιοι εδειξαν ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ κ ηταν πάρα πολύ φιλόξενοι κ αν κάποιοι δεν ηταν στην καλύτερη της φόρμα ..... επαιξαν κ πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι κ πέρα απο αυτό δεν γίνεται πάντα να πιάνουν ολοι οι αθλητές το 100%!!


Konstantina,κατανοω αυτο που λες και εχεις απολυτο δικιο...Εγω ομως επειδη ζω εδω απλα γνωριζω πως καποιοι δεν ''προετοιμαστηκαν'' καν και βασιστηκαν στο ονομα με την λογικη πως ενα απλο grand prix ειναι.Αυτο δεν ειναι σεβασμος προς την ''πιστα''.Αλλο να προσπαθησεις και κατι να μη σου παει κατι καλα.Οι Μεσσηνιοι γενικα τιμησαμε με την παρουσια μας την προσπαθεια(αν και ελειπαν πολλοι ιδιοκτητες γυμναστηριων/αθλητες)Επετρεψε μου να κλεισω λεγοντας πως παρολο που δεν ποζαρες :01. Sad: η παρουσια σου ηταν εκρηκτικη

----------


## xristosgaz

Μπραβο στους νικητες ολων των κατηγοριων πολυ καλος αγωνας.Χωρις να θελω να θιξω τους κριτες και τον αθλητη οι θηλες του νικητη δεν εχουν περιεργο σχημα;Αυτο δεν βαθμολογειται αρνητικα;Κατα τα αλλα το σωμα του ειναι τελειο μπραβο του!

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Konstantina,κατανοω αυτο που λες και εχεις απολυτο δικιο...Εγω ομως επειδη ζω εδω απλα γνωριζω πως καποιοι δεν ''προετοιμαστηκαν'' καν και βασιστηκαν στο ονομα με την λογικη πως ενα απλο grand prix ειναι.Αυτο δεν ειναι σεβασμος προς την ''πιστα''.Αλλο να προσπαθησεις και κατι να μη σου παει κατι καλα.Οι Μεσσηνιοι γενικα τιμησαμε με την παρουσια μας την προσπαθεια(αν και ελειπαν πολλοι ιδιοκτητες γυμναστηριων/αθλητες)Επετρεψε μου να κλεισω λεγοντας πως παρολο που δεν ποζαρεςη παρουσια σου ηταν εκρηκτικη



Καλημέρα, σε αυτή την ζωη λίγο πολύ ολοι μας παίρνουμε αυτό που μας αξίζει  :01. Wink:  κ απο τα λάθη μας μαθαίνουμε, αυτοί λοιπόν που βλέπουν τα λάθη τους κ θέλουν να πετύχουν αγωνίζονται προσπαθούν κ βελτιώνονται, αυτοί που δεν..... δεν... γιαυτό δεν μπορουν ολοι να είναι πρωταθλητές!! :01. Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, εγω πέρασα υπέροχα η διοργάνωση ηταν αψογη, οσο για τον Γιώργο Τριπίλα είναι  χρυσό παιδί κ ''σκίστηκε" να μας ευχαριστήσει τον ευχαριστώ πολύ!!Η Καλαμάτα υπέροχη!!

----------


## Kaskani Konstantina

> Μπραβο στους νικητες ολων των κατηγοριων πολυ καλος αγωνας.Χωρις να θελω να θιξω τους κριτες και τον αθλητη οι θηλες του νικητη δεν εχουν περιεργο σχημα;Αυτο δεν βαθμολογειται αρνητικα;Κατα τα αλλα το σωμα του ειναι τελειο μπραβο του!


Χρήστο το γνωρίζει ο αθλητής κ δεν ηθελε να αγωνιστεί ωσπου να ολοκληρώσει την θεραπεία για το στήθος του, παρόλα αυτά τελευταία στιγμή το αποφάσισε γιατί είδε οτι ηταν σε αριστη φόρμα, οσο για την κριτική επιτροπή ναι το βαθμολογεί αρνητικά αλλά οταν ο αθλητής ειναι μακραν απο τους αλλους αθλητές που διαγωνίζεται δεν μπορεί να τον αδικήσει κ να τον ""κρεμάσει"" αλλωστε αν πρόσεξες ηταν  πολλοί οι αθλητές στον αγώνα που είχαν το ιδιο ""θέμα""  :01. Wink:  Η προετοιμασία του Αλιμπέρτη ολοκληρώνεται στις 27 Νοεμβρίου που θα αγωνιστεί στην Wabba ας του ευχηθούμε κ για αυτόν τον αγώνα καλή επιτυχία

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## magic

> Οντως ο Αλιμπερτης(που απο βλακεια μου τον εγραψα Πολυκανδριτη..)ηταν αξιος νικητης.Πολυνικε ο Βεργης επαιξε πρωτα masters,βγηκε 4ος και για να παρει θεση ξαναπαιξε μεσαια που στην ουσια δεν ειχε ανταγωνισμο..Γενικα παντως οι Μεσσηνιοι επρεπε να δειξουν σεβασμο στον αγωνα που γινεται διπλα απο το σπιτι τους,δεν επιτρεται να ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη αγωνιστικη κατασταση αθλητες που ερχονται απο μακρια και πληροφορηθηκαν τον αγωνα πολυ αργοτερα...



φιλε μου ειμαι απο καλαματα ειδα τους αγωνες θα μου επιτρεψεις να συμφωνησω μαζι ,σου γυμναζομαι στο ιδιο γυμναστηριο με ολους και θα πω
οτι περιμενα να ηταν πιο ανταγωνιστικοι σε σχεση με τα παιδια απο την Αθηνα.Παντως συγγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα το αποτελεσμα αρκετοι την περιμεναν.
ενα μπραβο σε ολους παντως για την οργανωση.

Y.Γ barbell απο καλαματα εισαι?

----------


## barbell

^^^^Nαι φιλε μου απο Καλαματα ειμαι

----------


## polioudakis

itane makran kaluteros se ola ta alla epomenos den krithike o agonas se auto to simeio!!!!

----------


## NASSER

> itane makran kaluteros se ola ta alla epomenos den krithike o agonas se auto to simeio!!!!


Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Γράφε φίλε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες (κανόνας του φόρουμ) και διατύπωσε καλύτερα αυτό που θέλεις να πεις γιατί δεν βγάζουν οι αναγνώστες νόημα.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Και 2 ωραίες φωτογραφίες από τους προσκεκλημενους του event,μια ωραία παρέα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

^^^αυτα ειναι τα καλυτερα.... :03. Clap:  :08. Toast:

----------


## energyclub

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!καλιο αργα παρα ποτε....!ειμαι Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΤΡΙΠΥΛΑΣ και σας ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!με βοηθησατε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του που ηταν μοναδικος!αυτο βεβαια ισχυει και για το Bodybuilding.gr που με την σειρα του συνεβαλε στην επικοινωνια του αγωνα σε ολη την ελλαδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!καλιο αργα παρα ποτε....!ειμαι Ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΤΡΙΠΥΛΑΣ και σας ΥΠΕΡΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!με βοηθησατε ο καθενας με τον τροπο του που ηταν μοναδικος!αυτο βεβαια ισχυει και για το Bodybuilding.gr που με την σειρα του συνεβαλε στην επικοινωνια του αγωνα σε ολη την ελλαδα.


K. Tριπύλα καλησπερα σας και καλως ήρθατε στο φόρουμ μας.
Θα θελαμε να μας κανετε μια αναφορα σχετικα με τις 2 διοργανωσεις που εχετε πραγματοποιησει,τις δυσκολιες που αντιμετωπίσατε,τις εντυπώσεις σας,πως το δέχτηκε το κοινο του τόπου σας κτλ.Παντως απο τους προσκεκλημένους  σας εχουμε ακουσει τα κάλύτερα λόγια για τις προσπαθειες σας.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kostas95

Πολυ ωραια διοργανωση και ειναι πολυ ωραια που υπηρχαν τοσες συμμετοχες σε περιοδο κρισης!!Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος ητανε ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!Ολοι οι αθλητες ητανε πολυ καλοι και νιωθω περηφανος που ο πηχης του ελληνικου ββ εχει ανεβει τοσο ψηλα..Πολυ καλοι ολοι οι αθλητες πραγματικα εντυπωσιαστικα..Νιωθω περηφανος για τον γυμναστη μου Χρηστο Μαλτεζο για την θεση που πηρε και την κατασταση που κατεβηκε στους αγωνες...

Τελος εχω μια απορια,χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα οι ρωγες του Αλιβερτη γιατι ηταν ετσι?δεν εχω κατι με τον αθλητη ουτε θελω να πω κατι κακο για αυτον απλα το εχω απορια..

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πολυ ωραια διοργανωση και ειναι πολυ ωραια που υπηρχαν τοσες συμμετοχες σε περιοδο κρισης!!Ο Μιχαλης Κεφαλιανος ητανε ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!Ολοι οι αθλητες ητανε πολυ καλοι και νιωθω περηφανος που ο πηχης του ελληνικου ββ εχει ανεβει τοσο ψηλα..Πολυ καλοι ολοι οι αθλητες πραγματικα εντυπωσιαστικα..Νιωθω περηφανος για τον γυμναστη μου *Χρηστο Μαλτεζο* για την θεση που πηρε και την κατασταση που κατεβηκε στους αγωνες..


Ο Χρήστος πάνω από όλα είναι ωραίος τύπος και να του ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία και στη συνέχεια. Πιστεύω ότι θα τον δούμε και στην WABBA. 




> Τελος εχω μια απορια,χωρις παρεξηγηση αλλα οι ρωγες του Αλιβερτη γιατι ηταν ετσι?δεν εχω κατι με τον αθλητη ουτε θελω να πω κατι κακο για αυτον απλα το εχω απορια..


Επειδή σε γνωρίζω και ξέρω οτι δε ρωτάς κακοπροαίρετα, και επειδή δεν κρύβομαι πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μου, να σου απαντήσω ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι συνήθως αποτέλεσμα λανθασμένης χρήσης φαρμακευτικών βοηθημάτων που χρησιμοποίησε ο αθλητής. Όπως σημειώθηκε παραπάνω, βαθμολογείται αρνητικά από τους κριτές, αλλά όπως απάντησε πολυ σωστά και η Κωσταντίνα Κασκάνη ο αθλητής ήταν στους υπόλοιπους τομείς με διαφορά καλύτερος από τον συναγωνισμό.
Τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά στο Bodybuilding Center του Βολικού. :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Kostas95

> Ο Χρήστος πάνω από όλα είναι ωραίος τύπος και να του ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία και στη συνέχεια. Πιστεύω ότι θα τον δούμε και στην WABBA. 
> 
> 
> 
> Επειδή σε γνωρίζω και ξέρω οτι δε ρωτάς κακοπροαίρετα, και επειδή δεν κρύβομαι πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μου, να σου απαντήσω ότι αυτό το φαινόμενο είναι συνήθως αποτέλεσμα λανθασμένης χρήσης φαρμακευτικών βοηθημάτων που χρησιμοποίησε ο αθλητής. Όπως σημειώθηκε παραπάνω, βαθμολογείται αρνητικά από τους κριτές, αλλά όπως απάντησε πολυ σωστά και η Κωσταντίνα Κασκάνη ο αθλητής ήταν στους υπόλοιπους τομείς με διαφορά καλύτερος από τον συναγωνισμό.
> Τα υπόλοιπα από κοντά στο Bodybuilding Center του Βολικού.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ευχαριστω πολυ Παναγιωτη με καλυψες πληρως,ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..

----------


## nikosalexiou

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ... 

εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε όλο το show ... 

(να σημιώσω οτι διατίθενται dvd + φωτο απο τον αγώνα , ολα μαζί στα 25 e
e mail  :  ctntelevision@yahoo.com    kai  facebook  :  nikos alexiou )

     πρωτο μερος




     δευτερο μερος




      τριτο μερος






καλη τηλεθεαση   !   :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε Nίκο καλησπερα.Εχουμε ξαναμιλησει,δεν ξερω αν το θυμασαι.
Σε ευχαριστουμε για την διαθεση του υλικου σου στο νετ.
 Όπως πάντα,κοντα στον χωρο του bodybuilding (και όχι μονο..)  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## nikosalexiou

Για σου φίλε Polyneikos ...  Θυμαμαι , βεβαια ... σ ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια οπως παντα ...   :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα μικρό δείγμα της φωτογραφησης του Νικου Αλεξίου από τον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα:

Juniors







Body Fitness
















Masters




Short bb

----------


## Polyneikos

Tall bb









Mr Μεσσηνία




 



Οverall

----------


## Polyneikos

Και ορισμενες με τους προσκεκλημενους Onstage

----------


## beefmeup

πολυ ποιοτικες φωτο φιλε νικο :03. Clap:

----------


## m3ssias

Αυτον τον Αλιμπερτη πρωτη φορα τον βλεπω και εχω παθει πλακα.....πολυ μεγαλες μαζες, και πολυ δουλεμενος... μπραβο στο παλλικαρι, φοβερος bodybuilder... υπαρχει καποιο thread που να αφορα αυτον τον αθλητη, να δουμε παραπανω φωτος και να μαθουμε γι αυτον περισσοτερα?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτον τον Αλιμπερτη πρωτη φορα τον βλεπω και εχω παθει πλακα.....πολυ μεγαλες μαζες, και πολυ δουλεμενος... μπραβο στο παλλικαρι, φοβερος bodybuilder... υπαρχει καποιο thread που να αφορα αυτον τον αθλητη, να δουμε παραπανω φωτος και να μαθουμε γι αυτον περισσοτερα?


Χρηστο τους αγωνες που θυμαμαι πρόχειρα και υπάρχουν αναφορες στο φόρουμ για τον Αλιμπέρτη είναι 

WABBA Mr Ελλας 2008

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ll=1#post61778

WABBA Mr Aιγαίο 2009

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ll=1#post78051


WABBA Mr Ελλας 2009

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...ll=1#post83640

----------


## RAMBO

πολυ ωραιο υλικο απο τον αγωνα με αρκετα ενδιαφερον τοσο απο αθλητες οσο και παρευρισκομενους :03. Clap:

----------


## morbit_killer

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους ... 
> 
> εδώ μπορούμε να δούμε όλο το show ... 
> 
> (να σημιώσω οτι διατίθενται dvd + φωτο απο τον αγώνα , ολα μαζί στα 25 e
> e mail  :  ctntelevision@yahoo.com    kai  facebook  :  nikos alexiou )
> 
>      πρωτο μερος
> 
> ...


το παλικάρι με το μπλέ μπλουζάκι είναι ο νίκος θεωδορακόπουλος? αν ναι τα χαιρετίζματά μου τακις απο ατει πειραιά

----------

